# Pokémon Go warning message (I NEVER CHEATED)



## thekarter104 (Mar 5, 2018)

I recently got this message.

This makes me wonder why I got this message. I never used a third party app and my phone is NOT modified in any way.
So I checked my Google account status and I just started to revoke permission on many games just in case. The only two left are WhatsApp and Twitch.
So I decided to relaunch Pokémon Go and still got the message. Then I decided to change my password, wipe the cache and still got the message.

I don't want to get banned for nothing.

How to get that message away? Is there Niantic Support?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Yepi69 (Mar 5, 2018)

Are you using a custom ROM? I am not aware of a single stock ROM that allows you to use battery percentage inside of the battery icon.

Download SafetyNet Helper and check if your current system is legit or not.


----------



## jefffisher (Mar 5, 2018)

Yepi69 said:


> Are you using a custom ROM? I am now aware of a single stock ROM that allows you to use battery percentage inside of the battery icon.
> 
> Download SafetyNet Helper and check if your current system is legit or not.


that's not it if safetynet doesn't pass pokemon go just wont open


----------



## Yepi69 (Mar 5, 2018)

jefffisher said:


> that's not it if safetynet doesn't pass pokemon go just wont open


Not entirely true, I know cases where SafetyNet wouldn't pass yet the game would.
Also happened to me and I wasn't rooted.


----------



## Magical Sheep (Mar 5, 2018)

You could try making a new account and seeing if you still get the warning. It's possible that you set off their anticheat by mistake somehow. If I remember, their anticheat was pretty bad and usually gives a ton of false positives. (It did ban that one person that was streaming while they were walking around a park for charity or something.)
Since your phone isn't modified, I assume your bootloader is locked. But if it isn't, and you get the warning on a different account if you want to try that, it could be worth rooting with Magisk and then enabling Magisk Hide for Pokemon Go.


----------



## InsaneNutter (Mar 5, 2018)

Did you just now revoke permissions for any apps which might access Pokemon Go? if you did this is probably why you are still getting that message, its not going to register instantly you are no longer doing that.


----------



## Garro (Mar 5, 2018)

Yepi69 said:


> Not entirely true, I know cases where SafetyNet wouldn't pass yet the game would.
> Also happened to me and I wasn't rooted.


Pokemon Go works only with SafetyNet's basicIntegrity check, SafetyNet can fail if the ctrProfile check doesn't pass but Pokemon Go would still work. SafetyNet checks many stuff aside from Rooting, including non-stock ROMs, Xposed, unlocked bootloader and any change to the system.

To answer the OP, the only thing that I guess it might show up that message if you are not using hacking tools is if you are sharing your account with somebody else who lives far away and login intervals happen in less than a few hours.


----------



## Yepi69 (Mar 5, 2018)

Garro said:


> Pokemon Go works only with SafetyNet's basicIntegrity check, SafetyNet can fail if the ctrProfile check doesn't pass but Pokemon Go would still work. SafetyNet checks many stuff aside from Rooting, including non-stock ROMs, Xposed, unlocked bootloader and any change to the system.
> 
> To answer the OP, the only thing that I guess it might show up that message if you are not using hacking tools is if you are sharing your account with somebody else who lives far away and login intervals happen in less than a few hours.


I'm also aware of that, as such I can't run on my OctOS custom non-rooted ROM, that's why I asked the OP if he was running stock ROM or customized.


----------



## jefffisher (Mar 5, 2018)

are you sure you weren't cheating? we aren't niantic no one here cares if you were cheating.
i've also never cheated but never seen that message and do have a custom rooted rom and unlocked bootloader and play every day.
it's probably either logging in from a weird ip like behind a vpn or proxy that didn't match your location or from logging in from far away locations too soon.


----------



## thekarter104 (Mar 5, 2018)

I linked the picture I looked up on Google images because I was to lazy to do mine.
My phone is not rooted and I don't have the intentions to do so.

What can I do, should I try the safety net thing?


----------



## Paranoid V (Mar 5, 2018)

Don't worry too much about this message. What kind of phone are you using to play PoGo? Some times, if your GPS drifts too much, the app will register it as if you're using some kind of GPS Spoofer to fake your location. The measures you took with your google account should suffice in case some other app was the actual cause for the message.

If you used some other app to scan some area or to check your pkmn IVs, and it asked for your account data, that is the culprit.

Either way, the message should dissapear by itself from your account in about a month or so, provided you don't incur in some shady activity with the account. There's nothing you can do to make the message disapear, you just have to wait it out


----------



## thekarter104 (Mar 5, 2018)

So I don't have to worry about a ban you say? Can Niantic actually tell that I play legit?
I never used apps to scan Pokémon IVs, what I do in Pokémon Go is catching Pokémon and play Gyms without even worrying about its stats.

I've gotten the 'GPS Signal not found' on my works Wifi past few weeks, maybe that's it. I still can continue the fight in the gym when that happens, I've tested it, hadn't been kicked out for minutes. I usually put the phone in sleep mode by pressing the button and then continue playing, then the GPS error disappears.

I also play Pokémon Go in the bus, but I've been doing that for like a year, also switching sleep mode on and off to save battery when no Pokémon is around, did that too for the entire year.

The warning message popped up a few days ago and my conclusion is the GPS errors at work then.


----------



## chrisrlink (Mar 5, 2018)

check your gmail in case someone hacked your account they send messages via text or email bout weird log in locations (for fb (they do so too) i once logged in Romania so an obvious hack so i changed my passwd to somthing really hard)


----------



## Ryccardo (Mar 10, 2018)

Yepi69 said:


> Are you using a custom ROM? I am not aware of a single stock ROM that allows you to use battery percentage inside of the battery icon.


It's a system ui tuner option (open quick settings, hold link to settings until gear spins full speed) in Marshmallow, at least


----------



## Magical Sheep (Mar 10, 2018)

Ryccardo said:


> It's a system ui tuner option (open quick settings, hold link to settings until gear spins full speed) in Marshmallow, at least


I think it got moved/removed after Marshmallow though. It's been missing ever since.


----------



## Yepi69 (Mar 10, 2018)

Ryccardo said:


> It's a system ui tuner option (open quick settings, hold link to settings until gear spins full speed) in Marshmallow, at least


That option doesn't allow you to use a percentage inside of an icon but rather by the side of it.


----------



## Bondgirl85 (Apr 19, 2018)

I've been soft banned so many times because the GPS always messed up on my phone and it would jump from one location to another and then it started throwing me in San Antonio. I would email niantic about it tell I g them of my GPS issues and I still kept getting soft banned. So I quit this game. I started again from scratch when I got a new phone and the game worked for a few months and then GPS started to get stuck. Now I no longer play it.


----------



## thekarter104 (Apr 19, 2018)

The message is gone since some weeks ago now, thankfully. Also got an Ex-Raid Pass invite, so I guess it's all good now


----------



## Soraiko (May 9, 2018)

yall know that you can play Pkmn GO on rooted phones using Magisk Framework?


----------



## jefffisher (May 9, 2018)

Sora Takihawa said:


> yall know that you can play Pkmn GO on rooted phones using Magisk Framework?


It causes the game to crash when minimized now, it's definitely better to play on a non rooted phone these days.


----------



## Soraiko (May 9, 2018)

really??? for me it works even minimized

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

my Phone
Huawei P10 Lite
MorfuZ 3.0 Rom (Android 8.0/ Emui 8.0)
Magisk 16.0


----------

